# [POLL] What size cube do you use for OH?



## MarcelP (Nov 22, 2012)

I am about to start learning OH 3 X 3 solving. Right now the standard size (57 mm) seems a bit big for me for OH. I am wondering what you guys use.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 22, 2012)

I use standard size too because i am cheap.


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2012)

55 because I only use Linyuns for 3x3. I average like 24.


----------



## RubiXer (Nov 22, 2012)

55mm extensively modded Zhanchi. I have been doing OH for almost 3 months and I average 21-22 seconds.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 22, 2012)

I use a 57mm Guhong V2, average 42ish.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 22, 2012)

55 zannchee


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 22, 2012)

50, but i dont really like it, and im to cheap to order a new one :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 22, 2012)

57mm feels big to me too. But actually my white Lunhui isn't too bad. I only do slightly worse on it than on my 50mm Zhanchi. I don't have a 55mm to compare, but I might get one next year... maybe around my birthday. About the 50mm... don't know if it's just mine but it feels somewhat stiff even though I've lubed it and all. I even took out the torpedoes. Do other people's 50mms feel like that too? I can't really say because I don't have any normal sized Zhanchi right now. I'm used to the smooth Guhong...


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 22, 2012)

55mm. It completely changed the way I did OH.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 22, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Do other people's 50mms feel like that too? I can't really say because I don't have any normal sized Zhanchi right now. I'm used to the smooth Guhong...



Normal sized Zhanchi's are the smoothest cubes out there.. I have 3 Zhanchi's and 3 Guhongs. None of the Guhongs is smoother than the worst Zhanchi I have.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 22, 2012)

57. more to grip on.


----------



## Lid (Nov 22, 2012)

other = LingYun = 56 mm


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 22, 2012)

57mm
Average low 15 at OH


----------



## ottozing (Nov 23, 2012)

57mm. I'm one of those guys that uses the same cube for 2H and OH


----------



## tx789 (Nov 23, 2012)

57mm (I use a f2 and zhanchi)


----------



## Gordon (Nov 23, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Normal sized Zhanchi's are the smoothest cubes out there.. I have 3 Zhanchi's and 3 Guhongs. None of the Guhongs is smoother than the worst Zhanchi I have.



Do you also have V2 Guhongs? I think that my V2 Guhong is faster than my Zhanchi. Maybe it is tension-related or so, but at the moment I like the V2 Guhong better.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a 

Black Guhong V2 : Real slow.. but buttery smooth en very silent
Stickerless Gunhung V1: Very fast. Almost Zhanchi fast.
White DIY Gunghung Strengthen edition): Very fast, but it's not yet broken in (I have it a week now).


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 23, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> White DIY Gunghung Strengthen edition): Very fast, but it's not yet broken in (I have it a week now).



That's the V2. It's called the Strengthen edition because it has torpedos that stop it popping as much.

As for the size, I use a 57, but I'm thinking of getting a 55.


----------

